
FounderSec: New Security Newsletter for Founders - FounderSec
Hi all, I just launched a new straight-to-the-point cybersecurity newsletter for startup founders, entrepreneurs, freelancers, and influencers. I provide the important info in the shortest posts I can possible make every week.<p>You can read more about it here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;foundersec.substack.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;coming-soon<p>Our first newsletter just went out about why you need password manager to mitigate the damages of services getting breached by having unique and strong passwords for all your accounts. I recommend Bitwarden:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;foundersec.substack.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;password-managers<p>Love to get some feedback and know what y&#x27;all think!
======
tarun_anand
It would be interesting to cover data security in cloud especially sensitive
data protection.

~~~
FounderSec
I'm planning to get a good coverage of topics in there. Starting with some low
hanging fruit like password managers and 2FA (next week). But then would like
to cover anything that would be useful for people who have something to lose
but not the security background. Cloud choices and data security definitely
would fall under that. If you have anything in particular you'd like to see
covered, just let me know :)

------
a_lifters_life
Bitwarden rocks!

~~~
FounderSec
Agreed :)

